# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Sóc Trăng nhiều tiềm năng phát triển năng lượng tái tạo ra

## tenten

Sóc Trăng xuất hiện bãi biển dài tầm 72km, không chỉ lợi ích trong phát triển các ngành nuôi trồng thủy hải sản, cảng biển, du lịch, mà còn phải xuất hiện tiềm năng, lợi thế vào đi lên ánh sáng tái tạo nên.

Ông Võ Văn Chiêu - Giám đốc Sở Công thương Sóc Trăng - mang đến biết: đi theo điều tra của các quý khách vào và bên cạnh nước, trên những vùng sát biển tỉnh Sóc Trăng có tiềm lực rộng lớn về điện gió do bờ biển dài cũng như rộng lớn. theo số liệu điều tra, gió ở độ cao 120m tại địa điểm bãi bồi sát biển xuất hiện tốc độ đạt trung bình tầm 8,3m/s.
vì thế, đi theo đánh giá của các Chuyên Viên, tiềm năng của tỉnh để đi lên nhiều dự án điện gió trong đất liền và xa khơi tương đương quy mô công suất tại 7.000MW.

cho nay, đi theo tiềm năng truyền tải của lưới điện đã được Bộ Công thương và Thủ tướng Chính phủ chấp thuận bổ sung quy hoạch cùng với 20 dự án công trình, cùng với tổng quy mô công suất 1.435MW. các dự án công trình này đang thực hành khởi công, dự định cho tháng 10/2021 đưa vào vận hành 8 dự án. những dự án sót lại sẽ đưa vào vận hành giữa những năm từ 2022 cho 2023.

*tìm hiểu thêm :* *giá Nhà Phố tại** Sóc Trăng** chỉ với 11.5 tr/m2 – 13.5tr/m2*

Sóc Trăng xuất hiện bãi biển dài, những bãi bồi, rất xuất hiện tiềm lực trong phát triển năng lượng tái tạo ra như điện gió, điện mặt trời...

theo thiết kế đã được phê duyệt của Bộ Công thương về đi lên điện gió thời kỳ mang đến năm 2020, góc nhìn cho năm 2030, Sóc Trăng có 3 chốn quy hoạch đi lên điện gió. chốn 1 đc phân bổ tại địa điểm bãi bồi sát biển thị xã Vĩnh Châu, huyện Trần Đề và huyện Cù Lao Dung. vùng 2 phân bổ ở địa điểm đất liền sát biển thị xã Vĩnh Châu cũng như huyện Trần Đề. chốn 3 phân chia tại khu vực đất liền thị xã Vĩnh Châu.

Cũng Theo ông Chiêu, bên cạnh tiềm năng phát triển điện gió, Sóc Trăng còn có tiềm lực không nhỏ về ánh sáng bên trời. đi theo số liệu đo đạc, số giờ nắng trong năm của tỉnh không hề nhỏ, dao động từ 2.300 giờ mang lại 2.480 giờ/năm.

“Tiềm năng điện bên trời của tỉnh còn tương đối rộng lớn, bao gồm, đi lên năng lượng thông qua việc lắp đặt hệ thống điện mặt trời sẽ đóng góp quan trọng trong làm cho xong tình trạng thiếu hụt điện năng không ngừng cao ở miền nam bộ đc dự báo vào giai đoạn 2021 - 2025, đặc biệt nhu cầu sử dụng điện ở địa điểm ĐBSCL tăng bình quân hằng năm gần 14%” - Giám đốc Sở Công thương Sóc Trăng nhận định và đánh giá.

ngoài ra, Sóc Trăng còn có tiềm năng đi lên điện sinh khối khi nguồn vật liệu giống như cây xanh, cây trồng công nghiệp, các loài thực vật khác, buồn bực nông nghiệp và lâm nghiệp (rơm rạ, buồn bực mía, vỏ, xơ bắp, lá khô, vụn gỗ...), giấy vụn, mêtan từ các bãi chôn lấp, trạm giải quyết nước thải, phân từ các trại chăn nuôi gia súc và gia cầm... khá dồi dào.
*tìm hiểu thêm : [replacer_a] có mức ngân sách như thế nào ?*

Ông Lâm Văn Mẫn - Bí thư Tỉnh ủy Sóc Trăng - đến biết: Sóc Trăng đã quy hoạch event hành vi triển khai Nghị quyết số 55-NQ/TW của Ban Chấp hành Trung ương khóa XII về định hướng sách lược đi lên ánh sáng tổ quốc của nước ta mang đến năm 2030, góc nhìn cho năm 2045. Qua đó, được mang lại đầy đủ ánh sáng với cao cấp, thỏa mãn nhu cầu đi lên kinh tế tài chính - cộng đồng, đặc biệt vùng sâu, vùng xa, chốn ven biển; phát triển nhanh, hiệu suất cao và bền vững ngành năng lượng đi đôi cùng với bảo vệ thị trường.

Dự báo, tổng công suất của những nguồn điện tại địa phương đến năm 2025 đạt tầm 2.500MW cho 3.000MW, sản khối lượng điện đạt tầm 7 tỷ kW/h. mang đến năm 2030 đạt khoảng 6.500MW mang đến 7.000MW, sản lượng điện đạt tầm 22 tỷ kW/h. trong đó, tỷ lệ những nguồn ánh sáng tái tạo ra vào tổng cung năng lượng đạt tầm 70% mang lại 75% trong năm 2025 và khoảng 85% đến 90% trong năm 2030.

----------

